# Formby March 2013 (day before Royal Liverpool with Birchy)



## Liverbirdie (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello all,

Hopefully we get some interest from further afield, with two great courses being played by forum members on Sunday 17Th March 2013 (Formby) and Monday 18th March 2013 (Royal Liverpool), or you can do just one, if you fancy it.

Full summer price for Formby is Â£125, April is Â£90, this will be available on the Sunday for Â£55.

They are not giving any concession, as they say it is a helluva deal anyway, and sadly they wont cater for an odd number. So the price is Â£220 per fourball and I have 3 tee times ringfenced, with possibly more to follow, if required. So I will have to do it in fours, but I have some mates also, who may make up any numbers required. 

Payment has to be in full and in advance. So any interest, please let me know. I will require payment in the next 2 weeks and we will go from there as we fill up each tee time.

The Â£55 does included soup and sandwiches, I played the course last year, and it was excellent, with very slight micro-tining, but all greens were true, with no work on the course, and only 1 temp (as they were putting a new green in). The available tee times are 10.00,10.08 and 10.16.

Birchy, I have now cancelled Woburn for me and scouser, so will do the Royal Liverpool meet also, I'll be in touch.

LB


----------



## Birchy (Oct 4, 2012)

Im in for this one :fore: Will sort payment out whenever you want it LB.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 4, 2012)

Deffo pencil me in... Love Formby! Let me know when you want the dosh..... You fancy a knock on the 20th?  You are playing reading at home though... 3pm kick off.....


----------



## gjbike (Oct 4, 2012)

Count me in please


----------



## Junior (Oct 4, 2012)

Im in too mate.  How do you want paying ? ??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 4, 2012)

You can send cheques to:-

Peter Hurst
15 marion grove, Allerton, Liverpool. L18 7HY.

If you want to bank transfer, PM me.

Just before anyone sends money, I forgot to say:-

Formby will not issue refunds, if anyone has to jug out, it will be up to you to try to sell onto someone else if you can't make it, although I will try and help also. 

Payments received first will have first priority and will fill up as per 4ball. If we get an odd number, we'll go from there, or maybe then ask mates to try to take up the slack.

LB


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 4, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Deffo pencil me in... Love Formby! Let me know when you want the dosh..... You fancy a knock on the 20th?  You are playing reading at home though... 3pm kick off.....
		
Click to expand...

I've got a matchplay to sort out with Stu, as a pair. But if it's not the 20th, we'll sort it out. We'll have to go out before 9 probably, as their are now visitor restrictions on the weekend, but we can go out and sort the starter out at the end.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 4, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've got a matchplay to sort out with Stu, as a pair. But if it's not the 20th, we'll sort it out. We'll have to go out before 9 probably, as their are now visitor restrictions on the weekend, but we can go out and sort the starter out at the end.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate.  Can give you the cash for Formby then if thats not too late? Or can drop it in the post.... Which ever is easiest!


----------



## Scouser (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm  in and will pay saturday


----------



## rob2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Count me in (could you PM me your details please for payment?)

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 4, 2012)

Sounds good LB, I've always fancied Formby.
Ill get a cheque off to you tomorrow:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 4, 2012)

I'd love to play Formby, but my Missus would kill me if I played on that date, then played Lahinch and Doonbeg a couple of days later...:clap:


----------



## louise_a (Oct 5, 2012)

not sure if this clashes with our drivin in and open foursomes, should be able to  play if it doesn't.


----------



## gjbike (Oct 5, 2012)

For some reason can't send a PM from work will send the money this afternoon when i get home.


----------



## Junior (Oct 5, 2012)

Payment sent !


----------



## peterlav (Oct 5, 2012)

I am a definite for this, only problem is i can't send payment untill the 15th of this month, is that OK?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2012)

peterlav said:



			I am a definite for this, only problem is i can't send payment untill the 15th of this month, is that OK?
		
Click to expand...

Ok Peter - +10% surcharge ensues.

No probs, but will have to see how the fourballs stack up for now.


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 5, 2012)

yes put me down for this aswell please peter, im also gonna do wallasey while over there is some wants to join me


----------



## gjbike (Oct 5, 2012)

Payment should now be in your account Peter.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2012)

gjbike said:



			Payment should now be in your account Peter.
		
Click to expand...

If your G Johnson (no leap of faith, there) it's in fella.

Junior - are you A T Wright? If so, also recieved.

FT - I'll send you payment details, welcome on board,fella.


----------



## Junior (Oct 5, 2012)

yep! thats me !


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2012)

Junior said:



			yep! thats me !
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, Barclays said they don't take white fivers anymore.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 8, 2012)

Right kidders, latest update is:-

Me (paid)
GJBike (paid)
Junior (paid)
Birchy (paid)
********************************************
Karl102 (paid)
Rob2 (paid)
Scouser (paid)
Podgster (awaiting cheque)
********************************************

Listed, awaiting payment-

Qwerty
Peter Lav 
fat tiger
Schwartzy (my mate)
Schwartzy's mate Tom
Andy W (my mate)
4 of my other mates under consideration

I'll phone Formby tomorrow and book the first 2 fourballs, and will then book the others as they fill up (I think to play it fair, I will fill it up in priority order of who pays first) as we may be left with an odd number. If we do get an odd number, I'll still phone Formby and see what they can do, surely if we get 14 or 17, you would think that they will try to help us out.

Any others?


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right kidders, latest update is:-

Me (paid)
GJBike (paid)
Junior (paid)
Birchy (paid)
********************************************
Karl102 (paid)
Rob2 (paid)
Scouser (paid)
Podgster (awaiting cheque)
********************************************

Listed, awaiting payment-

Qwerty
Peter Lav 
fat tiger
Schwartzy (my mate)
Schwartzy's mate Tom
Andy W (my mate)
4 of my other mates under consideration

I'll phone Formby tomorrow and book the first 2 fourballs, and will then book the others as they fill up (I think to play it fair, I will fill it up in priority order of who pays first) as we may be left with an odd number. If we do get an odd number, I'll still phone Formby and see what they can do, surely if we get 14 or 17, you would think that they will try to help us out.

Any others?
		
Click to expand...

You've not got 6 mates!

I'm up for this but I can't pay til end of the month, make sure I get a space and don't pair me with scouser


----------



## Junior (Oct 9, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry mate, Barclays said they don't take white fivers anymore. 

Click to expand...

Do they not??? Them damn bankers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 9, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			You've not got 6 mates!

I'm up for this but I can't pay til end of the month, make sure I get a space and don't pair me with scouser 

Click to expand...

9 long standing golfing mates - many more non-golfers - Don't know why though, they all hate me.

Ok mate, sort me out then.


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2012)

Gutted there both on these days as these were courses I had my eye on but I'm at Saunton Sands for 4 days from the 15th


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 9, 2012)

peter thats me paid up today, 

anyone stoping over?

also any fancy a game on the saturday, wallasey or a southport course


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, its too far off for me to commit at the moment but I would love to have a go round Formby. Maybe you could put me on a 'reserve list' in case there are any drop outs in the weeks leading up to it? Cheers.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 9, 2012)

Right kidders, latest update is:-

Me (paid)
 GJBike (paid)
 Junior (paid)
 Birchy (paid)
 ********************************************
 Karl102 (paid)
 Rob2 (paid)
 Scouser (paid)
 Podgster (awaiting cheque)
 ********************************************
 Fat tiger (paid) - cheers fella.
 Qwerty (part paid)
 Peter Lav 
 StuartC (I trust him, and I know where he plays)
###################################
 Schwartzy (my mate)
 Schwartzy's mate Tom
 Andy W (my mate)
 4 of my other mates under consideration

Reserve list
Saint hacker

I left it for another day, anticipating other payments. I'll phone Formby tomorrow and pay for the 3 tee-times ring-fenced and try to see if they'll keep another two for me extending it to 5. I think we'll defo fill four, maybe a fifth or a list for a fifth. I'll know more from my mates by the end of this week, but two are defo playing.

It's nice to see Birchy's doing well also. 

At the moment, hopefully it will be a good knock at Formby, into Liverpool city centre for a pub crawl, for those that fancy it, then Royal Liverpool the next day - looking good folks.

Fat tiger, see if you can sort anything on here for the saturday, if not you can play Lee park with us, or contact me a few weeks before and I'll see if I can something else out for 2-3 of us.


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 9, 2012)

do you have any contacts peter at any good courses over southport, one of my pals has a mate at hillside so might get stuck into him but i dont no the bloke as such


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 9, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			do you have any contacts peter at any good courses over southport, one of my pals has a mate at hillside so might get stuck into him but i dont no the bloke as such
		
Click to expand...

Whisper it..........but between you and me.................Ive got a mate who is an artisan at S and A. He can only normally get people on after 3, but whether he can sort out anything earlier in March, I don't know. I also know someone in Caldy, but normally Saturday is the comp day. As I say, unless you sort anything else out, I'll ask these nearer the time.

Hillside mate, Hmmmmm, sounds good.


----------



## fat-tiger (Oct 9, 2012)

ok buddy will let you no, but very up for a pub crawl , sunday round liverpool


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 9, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			ok buddy will let you no, but very up for a pub crawl , sunday round liverpool
		
Click to expand...

It's very entertaining, I'll take you where all the arl twirlies go - just down your street - you may have been in the same school year as some of them.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Right kidders, latest update is:-


 Me (paid)
 GJBike (paid)
 Junior (paid)
 Birchy (paid)
 ********************************************
 Karl102 (paid)
 Rob2 (paid)
 Scouser (paid)
 Podgster (awaiting cheque)
 ********************************************
 Fat tiger (paid) - cheers fella.
 Qwerty (part paid)
 Peter Lav (paying 15th)
 StuartC (I trust him, and I know where he plays)
###################################
 Schwartzy (paid)
 Andy W (paid)

 still available
 still available
###################################
Schwartzy's mate Tom

 3 of my other mates under consideration

Reserve list
Saint hacker

Ive paid for 3 tee times today, and she has ring fenced 2 more tee times for another week.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Scouser (Oct 10, 2012)

Are they the groups we are playing in as well


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Are they the groups we are playing in as well
		
Click to expand...

No, cos you and steve would slow everyone up.

I'm just putting them in a very loose order of whose paid etc.

We'll sort out the fourballs nearer the time by trying to mix up the handicaps per fourball. I've a feeling me, you and Stuey will be playing seperately......


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 10, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Are they the groups we are playing in as well
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully, then I won't have to play  with you!


----------



## Scouser (Oct 10, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, cos you and steve would slow everyone up.
		
Click to expand...

Took a pound of you the other day didnt I :whoo:



Stuart_C said:



			Hopefully, then I won't have to play  with you!
		
Click to expand...

Knobs


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Took a pound of you the other day didnt I :whoo:



Knobs
		
Click to expand...

Oh, here we go, the odd couple are in the house.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 10, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh, here we go, the odd couple are in the house.
		
Click to expand...

Just hold on I ask a question then you eejits get silly


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Just hold on I ask a question then you eejits get silly
		
Click to expand...

Shush.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 10, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Shush.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, is Glen up for this Pedro?

I'm looking forward to the Sunday evening pub crawl round town!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 10, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Haha, is Glen up for this Pedro?

I'm looking forward to the Sunday evening pub crawl round town!
		
Click to expand...

He'll tell me this week, he may go to the Royal Liverpool one instead.

Two mates are willing to act as a reserves for nearer the time (or wait to see if someone has to cancel and sell their places for Â£40, I suspect). Although they both played it last year with me, so aren't as fussed.

Sunday should be good, if we can get a few out. After packing our gear away, may get on the ale for about 5.00, it may get messy, that's why I mentioned Birchy to get the late morning ones for Royal Liverpool.

Strictly Kaliber and a nice penne pasta for us dedicated single handicappers though...........

Catherine street/hardman street then to smokie moes - show them the the "real" Liverpool.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 11, 2012)

Catherine street/hardman street then to smokie moes - show them the the "real" Liverpool.[/QUOTE]

You mean no concert square, Matthew street or the docks?!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 11, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Catherine street/hardman street then to smokie moes - show them the the "real" Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

You mean no concert square, Matthew street or the docks?!?[/QUOTE]

They don't sell Mild in any of them places. 

We'll mix it up a bit. I hate concert square, albert dock may be quiet on a Sunday. Probably Matthew street later on, if they "survive" smokie moes.


----------



## shaunPGA (Oct 11, 2012)

Really interested!! Will try and sweet talk the wife and will let you know.


----------



## Val (Oct 15, 2012)

Would have liked this too but driving straight to Hoylake on the Monday

Thanks for the PM Liverbirdie :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 15, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Would have liked this too but driving straight to Hoylake on the Monday

Thanks for the PM Liverbirdie :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No probs fella. Sad that you couldn't make Hillside, due to your personal loss.

Qwerty - got your cheque today.

2 spaces left, I'll keep them open for 1-2 more days, than I'll ask a non-forummer - anyone else? 14 currently,unless Shaun PGA lets the missus know whose boss in his house.......


----------



## peterlav (Oct 16, 2012)

Could you let me know who/where to send money to?

It's a pity Coopers has shut down, now that was a Sunday afternoon session!!


----------



## 2blue (Oct 16, 2012)

Has you got room for an oldie here??:mmm: If so, an I can get in Liverpool Meet, then I'm in:thup:​


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 16, 2012)

2blue said:



Has you got room for an oldie here??:mmm: If so, an I can get in Liverpool Meet, then I'm in:thup:​

Click to expand...

Hi 2blue and Peterlav,

PM sent with my bank details on.

StevePGA - only one fourball space left after the above 2 pay, still interested, before I ask a non-forummer?

LB


----------



## peterlav (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Pete,

Received message thanks.

Could you double check the details, because when I enter the Sort & Account numbers, I get a message saying money cannot be sent to recipient

I sent money earlier on for the Royal Liverpool day, so things would appear OK at my end?


----------



## 2blue (Oct 16, 2012)

peterlav said:



			Hi Pete,

Received message thanks.

Could you double check the details, because when I enter the Sort & Account numbers, I get a message saying money cannot be sent to recipient

I sent money earlier on for the Royal Liverpool day, so things would appear OK at my end?
		
Click to expand...

Just had same trouble myself


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 16, 2012)

2blue said:



			Just had same trouble myself

Click to expand...

Sorry chaps, my bank said I've got too much money in it, can I take some out. Just phoning the president of Greece now. 

My silly mistake, new details now sent (I got one number wrong), PM just sent.

Sorry again, I'm a numpty.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 16, 2012)

Should be with you tomorrow Peter....  cheers.......  looking forward to it....  like Scousers...  good laugh......   not easy here in Yorkshire...  duck:mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2012)

2blue said:



			Should be with you tomorrow Peter....  cheers.......  looking forward to it....  like Scousers...  good laugh......   not easy here in Yorkshire...  duck:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff,fella. 

I like Leeds people - do you still tie scarfs around your wrists and wear bermos?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 17, 2012)

Right kidders, latest update is:-


 Me (paid)
 GJBike (paid)
 Junior (paid)
 Birchy (paid)
 ********************************************
 Karl102 (paid)
 Rob2 (paid)
 Scouser (paid)
 Fat tiger (paid)
 ********************************************
 Qwerty (paid)
 Schwartzy (paid)
 Andy W (paid)

 A N Other 
*********************************************
 Peterlav - impending payment
 2Blue - impending payment
 Stuc - paying end of this month
 Podgster - awaiting cheque
**********************************************
I'll pay for the 4th tee time once all payments received.

Possible: Schwartzy's mate Tom

Reserve list:
 Saint hacker

Ive paid for 3 tee times, and she has ring fenced 2 more tee times for another week.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 17, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good stuff,fella. 

I like Leeds people - do you still tie scarfs around your wrists and wear bermos? 

Click to expand...

They do...  I don't, as am from NE.....  hence the, duck


----------



## Junior (Oct 18, 2012)

2blue said:



			They do...  I don't, as am from NE.....  hence the, duck

Click to expand...

Alright mate

Just saw the list, I'm Andy W so not sure if you have me twice on your list ??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2012)

Junior said:



			Alright mate

Just saw the list, I'm Andy W so not sure if you have me twice on your list ??
		
Click to expand...


Without starting an I'm Spartacus situation - Is anyone else whose paid also Andy W?


----------



## Scouser (Oct 18, 2012)

Junior said:



			Alright mateJust saw the list, I'm Andy W so not sure if you have me twice on your list ??
		
Click to expand...

Hard to believe there are 2 of u but its true (u r the better golfer though)


----------



## Scouser (Oct 18, 2012)

Is it not lee park Andy ? PQUOTE=Liverbirdie;674922]Without starting an I'm Spartacus situation - Is anyone else whose paid also Andy W?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Is it not lee park Andy ? PQUOTE=Liverbirdie;674922]Without starting an I'm Spartacus situation - Is anyone else whose paid also Andy W?
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Erm,yes. One of my best mates, how could I forget - panic over, Mr.Mainwaring.

Nothing to see here, move on, please.


----------



## Scouser (Oct 18, 2012)

Erm,yes. One of my best mates, how could I forget - panic over, Mr.Mainwaring.

Nothing to see here, move on, please.



Wait till I tell him....and u even house shared with the poor bloke!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Erm,yes. One of my best mates, how could I forget - panic over, Mr.Mainwaring.

Nothing to see here, move on, please.



Wait till I tell him....and u even house shared with the poor bloke!



Click to expand...

Shush, people may get the wrong idea.....

I normally call him Willby, anyway.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 18, 2012)

Scouser said:



			Hard to believe there are 2 of u but its true (u r the better golfer though)
		
Click to expand...

Oi..... Wasn't saying that the other day when I took a quid of him on Saturday


----------



## Scouser (Oct 18, 2012)

Karl102 said:



			Oi..... Wasn't saying that the other day when I took a quid of him on Saturday 

Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooooo There are 2 Andy W's 

as well as you 2 W's!


----------



## peterlav (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry I haven't replied sooner, been mad busy in work. Just checked my Private Messages, but no updated bank details

Let me know if you want my mobile number or email address

Many thanks, Peter


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 20, 2012)

peterlav said:



			Hi,

Sorry I haven't replied sooner, been mad busy in work. Just checked my Private Messages, but no updated bank details

Let me know if you want my mobile number or email address

Many thanks, Peter
		
Click to expand...

Hi Peawhack,

Just sent the correct details via PM.

LB


----------



## peterlav (Oct 21, 2012)

Cheers mate, received PM

Money paid just now

Thanks, Peter


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 22, 2012)

peterlav said:



			Cheers mate, received PM

Money paid just now

Thanks, Peter
		
Click to expand...

Received ok Peter, welcome on board skip.

We now have 15, I'm waiting on one mate of a mate to make 16 (unless valentino has a change of heart), if not I'll post on here again. If we don't get the 16 this week, we can see if anyone wants to ask a mate. If not we'll see how things go.

If we do get the 16th, will either keep it at that, or just keep a reserve list up, until we get another 4, and as long as they still have tee times left.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 23, 2012)

We now have 16.

I'll keep a reserve list in case, but will only book a 5th tee time if we get the four all paid, and tee times are still available.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Y'all, cooking on gas now:-

 Me (paid)
 GJBike (paid)
 Junior (paid)
 Birchy (paid)
 ********************************************
 Karl102 (paid)
 Rob2 (paid)
 Scouser (paid)
 Fat tiger (paid)
 ********************************************
 Qwerty (paid)
 Schwartzy (paid)
 Andy Willby (paid)
 Tom (Schwartzy's mate) (paid)
 ********************************************
 Peterlav (paid)
 2Blue (paid)
 Stuc (paid)
 Podgster (paid)

So we now have 16 all paid. I'll now pay for the fourth tee time next week. I'll also ask the woman if she will keep a fifth tee time for a bit, just in case we get another four.

I'll keep a reserve list, but only take any money, if we get another 4 who pay.

There are 11 of us who are playing Formby and Royal Liverpool the next day.

Just a question, we'll probably collect Â£5 for a prize comp at Formby, I presume Birchy will do the same for Royal Liverpool.

Do the 11 playing both fancy another Â£5 for a dunhill links type comp over both days (say the total of both stableford scores). We can either do it as pairs (1 would have to double up his score over the two days, or some other way around it) or we can do it as singles over the two days, to save any messing around.

Anyway, do people fancy it? I know Â£15 on prizes over two days is high normally, but at least we've paid the green fees now.

Let me know your honest feedback anyway.

Also, I hope we can get as many out on the ale around Liverpool city centre afterwards, so I can put two up in ours, if you don't fancy going back to the wild wastes of Lancashire/Manchester. A few of the other scousers may also be able to help, at least it will save  you another decent journey on the Monday to Royal. 

BTW - Podgster - you paid me too much, it was only Â£55 not Â£75, I'll give you some cash back at Caldy.

LB.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 3, 2012)

Me an Ftiger are out on ale Sun....   an lookin for a headsdown some where.. any chance???


----------



## Junior (Nov 3, 2012)

Dunhill type comp is fine for me LB!! I'm also up for a few jars on Sunday night !! I'm sure our kid will let us crash at his!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 3, 2012)

2blue said:



			Me an Ftiger are out on ale Sun....   an lookin for a headsdown some where.. any chance???
		
Click to expand...

I've offered a spec to Qwerty today, if he joins us for Royal Liverpool, but if not your both ok at our house.

I'll keep a spare hook for your flat caps. We have a dog, so unfortunately no place for your whippets.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 3, 2012)

This is going to be messy i tell the!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 3, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			This is going to be messy i tell the!
		
Click to expand...

On Ilkley moor, bar tat.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 3, 2012)

2blue said:



			Me an Ftiger are out on ale Sun.... an lookin for a headsdown some where.. any chance???
		
Click to expand...

I did not post this.... someone hacked my account
Well....  I don't remember posting it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Y'all, cooking on gas now:-

 Me (paid)
 GJBike (paid)
 Junior (paid)
 Birchy (paid)
 ********************************************
 Karl102 (paid)
 Rob2 (paid)
 Scouser (paid)
 Fat tiger (paid)
 ********************************************
 Qwerty (paid)
 Schwartzy (paid)
 Andy Willby (paid)
 Tom (Schwartzy's mate) (paid)
 ********************************************
 Peterlav (paid)
 2Blue (paid)
 Stuc (paid)
 Podgster (paid)

So we now have 16 all paid. I'll now pay for the fourth tee time next week. I'll also ask the woman if she will keep a fifth tee time for a bit, just in case we get another four.

I'll keep a reserve list, but only take any money, if we get another 4 who pay.

There are 11 of us who are playing Formby and Royal Liverpool the next day.

Just a question, we'll probably collect Â£5 for a prize comp at Formby, I presume Birchy will do the same for Royal Liverpool.

Do the 11 playing both fancy another Â£5 for a dunhill links type comp over both days (say the total of both stableford scores). We can either do it as pairs (1 would have to double up his score over the two days, or some other way around it) or we can do it as singles over the two days, to save any messing around.

Anyway, do people fancy it? I know Â£15 on prizes over two days is high normally, but at least we've paid the green fees now.

Let me know your honest feedback anyway.

Also, I hope we can get as many out on the ale around Liverpool city centre afterwards, so I can put two up in ours, if you don't fancy going back to the wild wastes of Lancashire/Manchester. A few of the other scousers may also be able to help, at least it will save  you another decent journey on the Monday to Royal. 

BTW - Podgster - you paid me too much, it was only Â£55 not Â£75, I'll give you some cash back at Caldy.

LB.
		
Click to expand...

Just a bump in case of any lurkers.

Reserve list:-

Louisea

If we can get 3 more, I'll take up the offer of the fifth tee time.

If not, I'll leave this up for another 2 weeks, then if no joy will not take up the fifth tee time offer.

Anyone else? Fishing for fish???


----------



## 2blue (Dec 21, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just a bump in case of any lurkers.

Reserve list:-

Louisea

If we can get 3 more, I'll take up the offer of the fifth tee time.

If not, I'll leave this up for another 2 weeks, then if no joy will not take up the fifth tee time offer.

Anyone else? Fishing for fish???
		
Click to expand...

Have PM'd him as I seem to think he maybe interested


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2012)

Dependent on an answer from Scott regarding a place at Royal Liverpool, I'll play in this.

I'm happy to cancel my 4 day trip to Saunton as I'm not sure what I'm going to be doing work wise now so I'll stick with weekend fixtures.  That way I can stay over and play both which makes it more justifiable.

Thanks for the PM Dave


----------



## Yerman (Dec 24, 2012)

Thought I'd missed out on this but if there are still places sign me up and PM me payment details


----------



## Birchy (Dec 24, 2012)

Fish said:



			Dependent on an answer from Scott regarding a place at Royal Liverpool, I'll play in this.

I'm happy to cancel my 4 day trip to Saunton as I'm not sure what I'm going to be doing work wise now so I'll stick with weekend fixtures.  That way I can stay over and play both which makes it more justifiable.

Thanks for the PM Dave 

Click to expand...

Hi fish, theres space available on the Royal Liverpool. Theres definatley 2 slots left as it stands.


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2012)

Birchy said:



			Hi fish, theres space available on the Royal Liverpool. Theres definatley 2 slots left as it stands.
		
Click to expand...

OK, I'm in for both then please :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 24, 2012)

Fish said:



			OK, I'm in for both then please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I will just bump the other thread up now mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 24, 2012)

Birchy said:



			I will just bump the other thread up now mate.
		
Click to expand...

Just a bump in case of any lurkers.

Reserve list:-

Louisea
Yerman
Fish - caught. (I'm not going drinking with him though) 

If we can get 1 more, I'll take up the offer of the fifth tee time.


Last place anyone, it doesen't have to be a forummer, as I have some mates making up the numbers, so if Fish, Yerman or anyone else wants to bring a mate, no probs.

It's also on a Sunday so no days off work (for most). Â£55 for Formby is less than half the summer price.
I wont ask for any money until we get the fourth person.


----------



## Akie (Dec 24, 2012)

Need to check my calendar but could be free to take the last spot


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 25, 2012)

Akie said:



			Need to check my calendar but could be free to take the last spot 

Click to expand...

Sorry Akie, we don't accept Manchester postcodes.








Only messing kidder, let me know, first option is yours as it stands for a few days.


----------



## Akie (Dec 25, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry Akie, we don't accept Manchester postcodes.








Only messing kidder, let me know, first option is yours as it stands for a few days. 

Click to expand...

haha cheers.

I'll take the space if thats ok? I'll PM you about payment as I don't own a chequebook.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 25, 2012)

Akie said:



			haha cheers.

I'll take the space if thats ok? I'll PM you about payment as I don't own a chequebook.
		
Click to expand...

Hello Akie / Yerman / Louisea and Fish.

I'm going to be away for a week or so, so can't do anything just yet. The tee time is still booked anyway with Formby, so there wont be any problems. Enjoy your Xmas and new year and I'll send you my bank details in about 2 weeks.

Keep your money safe, enjoy the holidays, and we'll speak in the new year.

BTW - how many of you are also playing in the Royal Liverpool meet the next day, 11 of us are doing both as it stands, I think Fish is also. It's just if we have even numbers doing both we may have an Alfred Dunhill linls style pairs comp, if an odd number, we may do it as singles.

All the best for the new year everyone, see you all soon.

Liverbirdie (Peter).


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm doing both, accommodation already booked :thup:


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 26, 2012)

were you booked you accomodation robin,


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			were you booked you accomodation robin,
		
Click to expand...

I was going to book in to 21 Park House guest house which I've got lined up for when I do the Wirral Classic but for this meet I just got the Travel Lodge at Wallasey for Â£19.00.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 26, 2012)

me and dave are booked in southport for the saturday night ,but not had to pay a deposite, so might look nearer to liverpool and have the sat and sun nights out round there,   theres a casino next to that travelodge,

also wirral classic is available now to book on line


----------



## 2blue (Dec 26, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			me and dave are booked in southport for the saturday night ,but not had to pay a deposite, so might look nearer to liverpool and have the sat and sun nights out round there,   theres a casino next to that travelodge,

also wirral classic is available now to book on line
		
Click to expand...

Dolly...  Can't see where Wirral is available now....  Was told it was 1st Feb.
Also...  Have a mate who's Skipper of a Norwiegn Tall Ships yacht that's over-wintering next to Liverpool centre. May still be there in March so can put up there with easy parking.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			me and dave are booked in southport for the saturday night ,but not had to pay a deposite, so might look nearer to liverpool and have the sat and sun nights out round there,   theres a casino next to that travelodge,

also wirral classic is available now to book on line
		
Click to expand...

Considered going up a day early and staying Sat & Sun then driving back after Royal Liverpool on Monday as I thought not many would hang around drinking afterwards with work the next day.

Are you playing somewhere Saturday as well?


----------



## Akie (Dec 26, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Akie / Yerman / Louisea and Fish.

I'm going to be away for a week or so, so can't do anything just yet. The tee time is still booked anyway with Formby, so there wont be any problems. Enjoy your Xmas and new year and I'll send you my bank details in about 2 weeks.

Keep your money safe, enjoy the holidays, and we'll speak in the new year.

BTW - how many of you are also playing in the Royal Liverpool meet the next day, 11 of us are doing both as it stands, I think Fish is also. It's just if we have even numbers doing both we may have an Alfred Dunhill linls style pairs comp, if an odd number, we may do it as singles.

All the best for the new year everyone, see you all soon.

Liverbirdie (Peter).
		
Click to expand...

I can't play the Monday at Royal Liverpool as I'm at work and short of holidays, would love to know what it's like though.

Cheers for organising and hope you had a good xmas!


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2012)

2blue said:



			Dolly...  Can't see where Wirral is available now....  Was told it was 1st Feb.
		
Click to expand...

Found it   HERE  .

Does it get filled quickly or can I sit on it for a month?

Just sent away for a few accommodation prices for 6 nights in and around the area.

Any tips Dolly?


----------



## 2blue (Dec 26, 2012)

Fish said:



			Found it   HERE  .

Does it get filled quickly or can I sit on it for a month?

Just sent away for a few accommodation prices for 6 nights in and around the area.

Any tips Dolly?
		
Click to expand...

Still can't see where you can enter on line Robin.
Dolly is trying to sort us a Sat game somewhere in w/NW Lancs.
I'm hoping that on the Tues, I can get Dolly, Boo or someone to share a car for a ferry to Ireland for 5/6 days with the Dublin lads on HDIDo.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2012)

Choose the entry tab and its all on there for 2013.


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 26, 2012)

Fish said:



			Found it   HERE  .

Does it get filled quickly or can I sit on it for a month?

Just sent away for a few accommodation prices for 6 nights in and around the area.

Any tips Dolly?
		
Click to expand...


no doesnt get filled up quick ,loads of room, you would get in still in september ,hoylake or west kirby is best places robin


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2012)

fat-tiger said:



			no doesnt get filled up quick ,loads of room, you would get in still in september ,hoylake or west kirby is best places robin
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, West Kirby is where I have found a great guest house, 21 Park Road. Will leave it just before the reduced price goes up then, got loads of golf before then to pay for 

I see you got a 2nd.  Can't see on the site when they do a presentation/dinner night (must be positive), is it on the Friday or in the future.


----------



## Yerman (Dec 26, 2012)

Cannot do the monday due to work but enjoy Hoylake, I;ve played the Wirral classic first 2 years, couldn't make it last year but definitely recommend it .


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 26, 2012)

i had 2 2nds last year and we ended up winning the team event ,got  a nice titleist bag each, presentation is on the friday night at royal liverpool golf club, jacket and tie jobby


----------



## staffo77 (Jan 6, 2013)

Is this all booked up now is there a space for another?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 6, 2013)

staffo77 said:



			Is this all booked up now is there a space for another?
		
Click to expand...

Hello Staffo,

I've just sent PM's to Akie, Fish, Louise_a and Yerman who had all showed an interest before Xmas. They'll be given first option to pay in the next week or so. If not your next in line. I can also keep you as a first reserve, in case anyone pulls out at a later date.

There may also be a slight chance that if another three (plus yourself) show an interest, and if they have a sixth tee time available, we can book that also. I only reserved five tee times initially. and thought that would be optimistic, but an overwhelming response so far. Might you have any mates interested also? They only do this deal as a fourball, so can only book another with four more.

Over to you, and the forum, in case there are any more lurkers......

Currently 20 in, once the payments received by t'others.


----------



## staffo77 (Jan 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Staffo,

I've just sent PM's to Akie, Fish, Louise_a and Yerman who had all showed an interest before Xmas. They'll be given first option to pay in the next week or so. If not your next in line. I can also keep you as a first reserve, in case anyone pulls out at a later date.

There may also be a slight chance that if another three (plus yourself) show an interest, and if they have a sixth tee time available, we can book that also. I only reserved five tee times initially. and thought that would be optimistic, but an overwhelming response so far. Might you have any mates interested also? They only do this deal as a fourball, so can only book another with four more.

Over to you, and the forum, in case there are any more lurkers......

Currently 20 in, once the payments received by t'others.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one. I will ask about to see if anyone else is intetested in the meantime. It's not really a hard sell as apparently its an amazing course. 

Put my down as reserve if nobody pulls out.

Thanks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 6, 2013)

staffo77 said:



			Nice one. I will ask about to see if anyone else is intetested in the meantime. It's not really a hard sell as apparently its an amazing course. 

Put my down as reserve if nobody pulls out.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Ok fella. BTW where do you live, play?

Louise  - PM received, but no text on it.


----------



## staffo77 (Jan 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok fella. BTW where do you live, play?

Louise  - PM received, but no text on it.
		
Click to expand...

Childwall 

Joined blundell hill 7 months ago. It's sound getting at least a game a week now. Though having previously been. Journeyman golfer I do miss getting round new courses. Was glad to see there is an active northwest group on here.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 6, 2013)

staffo77 said:



			Childwall 

Joined blundell hill 7 months ago. It's sound getting at least a game a week now. Though having previously been. Journeyman golfer I do miss getting round new courses. Was glad to see there is an active northwest group on here.
		
Click to expand...

Posh boy, eh?  

Yes we've got a good thing going on in the NW now, not so much a year ago, but Birchy and Junior got the ball rolling last year, and now can have a good number at the meets, and going from strength to strength.

A few on here are at Lee park, just down the road.

You can be our new bestest friend, seeing as your at Blundells Hill.I've got an outstanding offer from 2 fellas who knocked me and a mate out of a matchplay last year, still haven't played it yet.


----------



## staffo77 (Jan 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Posh boy, eh?  

Yes we've got a good thing going on in the NW now, not so much a year ago, but Birchy and Junior got the ball rolling last year, and now can have a good number at the meets, and going from strength to strength.

A few on here are at Lee park, just down the road.

You can be our new bestest friend, seeing as your at Blundells Hill.I've got an outstanding offer from 2 fellas who knocked me and a mate out of a matchplay last year, still haven't played it yet.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha the minute childwall is mentioned everyone thinks your loaded. Grew up in huyton so well out of place really. Defo get up to bh in Feb maybe. It needs a bit of time to get back to its best really. It's still playing well now but like everywhere the condition have been beyond a joke


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 6, 2013)

staffo77 said:



			Ha ha the minute childwall is mentioned everyone thinks your loaded. Grew up in huyton so well out of place really. Defo get up to bh in Feb maybe. It needs a bit of time to get back to its best really. It's still playing well now but like everywhere the condition have been beyond a joke
		
Click to expand...

Same here, live in Allerton, but from the Dingle.

Good, would like to try it out, same at our course - absolute bog at the moment.

Huyton baddie or Huyton Fattie?


----------



## staffo77 (Jan 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Same here, live in Allerton, but from the Dingle.

Good, would like to try it out, same at our course - absolute bog at the moment.

Huyton baddie or Huyton Fattie?
		
Click to expand...

Childwall softie now!!!!!!! Send us a pm if a spot comes up otherwise get in touch over a game next month


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 6, 2013)

staffo77 said:



			Childwall softie now!!!!!!! Send us a pm if a spot comes up otherwise get in touch over a game next month
		
Click to expand...

Ok sound, sometimes people have to pull out, so your first reserve.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 7, 2013)

I cant send Pms LB, doesnt take the text, I have transferred my money.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2013)

Paid


----------



## Akie (Jan 7, 2013)

As stated in PM, paid and already looking forward to it!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2013)

louise_a said:



			I cant send Pms LB, doesnt take the text, I have transferred my money.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Louise, I'll check payments received later this week.

Fish - empty your sack, sorry inbox.


----------



## Fish (Jan 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks Louise, I'll check payments received later this week.

Fish - empty your sack, sorry inbox. 

Click to expand...

Done, on my own


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2013)

Fish said:



			Done, on my own 

Click to expand...

Was the glossy mag golf Monthly?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 7, 2013)

Louisea,Akie and Fish - payments all received ok, just waiting on Yerman then I'll book.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2013)

Me (paid)           **royal also**
 GJBike (paid)     **royal also**
 Junior (paid)      **royal also**
 Birchy (paid)      **royal also**
 ********************************************
 Karl102 (paid)
 Rob2 (paid)        **royal also**
 Scouser (paid)    **royal also**
 Fat tiger (paid)   **royal also**
 ********************************************
 Qwerty (paid)
 Schwartzy (paid)
 Andy Willby (paid)
 Tom (Schwartzy's mate) (paid)
 ********************************************
 Peterlav (paid)   **royal also**
 2Blue (paid)      **royal also**
 Stuc (paid)        **royal also**
 Podgster (paid)  **royal also**
 ****************************************
 Akie (paid)
 Louise (paid)     **royal also**
 Fish (paid)        **royal also**
 Yerman (paid)
 *************************************************
 First reserve - Staffo77  (or the first of a new fourball)??????

So we now have 20 all paid. I'll now pay for the fifth tee time this week. I'll also ask the woman if she will keep a sixth tee time for a bit, just in case we get another four.

I'll keep a reserve list, but only take any money, if we get another 4 who want to play.

There are 13 (I think) of us who are playing Formby and Royal Liverpool the next day.

Birchy - can you check your list and confirm if 13 are playing both, or not.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 9, 2013)

I make it 13 playing both too mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok thanks Birchy, see who fills it up and we'll go from there.

Me (paid)           **royal also**
 GJBike (paid)     **royal also**
 Junior (paid)      **royal also**
 Birchy (paid)      **royal also**
 ********************************************
 Karl102 (paid)
 Rob2 (paid)        **royal also**
 Scouser (paid)    **royal also**
 Fat tiger (paid)   **royal also**
 ********************************************
 Qwerty (paid)
 Schwartzy (paid)
 Andy Willby (paid)
 Tom (Schwartzy's mate) (paid)
 ********************************************
 Peterlav (paid)   **royal also**
 2Blue (paid)      **royal also**
 Stuc (paid)        **royal also**
 Podgster (paid)  **royal also**
 ****************************************
 Akie (paid)
 Louise (paid)     **royal also**
 Fish (paid)        **royal also**
 Yerman (paid)
 *************************************************
 First reserve - Staffo77  

######################################

I've checked with Formby and all tee times are now booked for that day, so no chance of a 6th tee time.

We are now full, with one reserve (staffo77).

If anyone can't make it in due course or wants to sell their space in due course let me know.

13 are currently playing both Formby and Royal Liverpool. I'll discuss with Birchy and come up with competition options soon.

Peter.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 27, 2013)

Can anybody offer a game on the Sat or suggest a good option for Fat Tiger an me as we could come over there early Sat.....  Dn't know if Fish would join us?


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 27, 2013)

I cant offer you a game at my place as we'll still be of mats but I'd be up for a game on the Saturday. Whereabouts are you staying?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 27, 2013)

You can play at Lee park on the saturday, as a back up. It should be in decent nick by then. It is decent, and may only cost you about Â£25 with a member.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You can play at Lee park on the saturday, as a back up. It should be in decent nick by then. It is decent, and may only cost you about Â£25 with a member.
		
Click to expand...

Can we deffo sign in on a sat again


----------



## 2blue (Jan 27, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You can play at Lee park on the saturday, as a back up. It should be in decent nick by then. It is decent, and may only cost you about Â£25 with a member.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the offer LB will be very handy for us....  Will get FT on it as he was looking around as well...........we're Staying in New Brighton Sat an Sun along with Fish.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 27, 2013)

2blue said:



			Thanks for the offer LB will be very handy for us....  Will get FT on it as he was looking around as well...........we're Staying in New Brighton Sat an Sun along with Fish.
		
Click to expand...

Unless there are any early opens on golf empire in Merseyside/Wirral?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Unless there are any early opens on golf empire in Merseyside/Wirral?
		
Click to expand...

Nowt on Empire Golf, so can you sign us in that Sat LB please? Would be me an Fat Tiger....  dunno what Fish is doing.
Querty...  thanks for the consideration of your place....  LB may need a partner?


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2013)

2blue said:



			Would be me an Fat Tiger....  dunno what Fish is doing.
		
Click to expand...

I'll pass Dave, just want to chill on my way up Saturday and settle in ready for 2 days golf


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 28, 2013)

2blue said:



			Nowt on Empire Golf, so can you sign us in that Sat LB please? Would be me an Fat Tiger....  dunno what Fish is doing.
Querty...  thanks for the consideration of your place....  LB may need a partner? 

Click to expand...

OK, we'll see what our course is like nearer the time, and I'll see if any deals on about a week before.

I may even have a surprise, but only a possible, so don't get your hopes up! 

PM me about 10 days before, in case I forget.


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			OK, we'll see what our course is like nearer the time, and I'll see if any deals on about a week before.

I may even have a surprise, but only a possible, so don't get your hopes up! 

PM me about 10 days before, in case I forget.
		
Click to expand...

I might put my foot down if its a nice surprise


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			I might put my foot down if its a nice surprise 

Click to expand...

Sorry, it would only be available as me, a mate and 2 others. It's your fault you jugged out!


----------



## Scouser (Jan 28, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry, it would only be available as me, a mate and 2 others. It's your fault you jugged out! 

Click to expand...

Who's the mate...


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Who's the mate...
		
Click to expand...

Obviously not me


----------



## Scouser (Jan 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			Obviously not me 

Click to expand...

You can be my mate we still got a date


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You can be my mate we still got a date
		
Click to expand...

For Shirley, think I said the 28th would be good to stay away from your Tuesdays & Wednesdays. Not seen anyone else commit though yet? Full Throttle was interested and he would have a county card the same as me, you just need to bring someone else with you and we have a 4-ball.


----------



## Scouser (Jan 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			For Shirley, think I said the 28th would be good to stay away from your Tuesdays & Wednesdays. Not seen anyone else commit though yet? Full Throttle was interested and he would have a county card the same as me, you just need to bring someone else with you and we have a 4-ball.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I stuck a post on asking for a 4th just see what happens


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 28, 2013)

Scouser said:



			You can be my mate we still got a date
		
Click to expand...

Get a pond!

The mate who can possibly get me on the said course.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 29, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sorry, it would only be available as me, a mate and 2 others. It's your fault you jugged out! 

Click to expand...

Ha ha ha......  things happen pretty quick at times  
Another up date is that due to routine exercise and dedication, Fat Tiger should now be known as FIT Tiger


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2013)

Well for those of you who were worried that giving a scouser Â£1,100 was a bad idea:-







Only 6 weeks or so to go now, so looking forward to Formby, Royal Liverpool and a boss night out in Liverpool on the Sunday.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 1, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well for those of you who were worried that giving a scouser Â£1,100 was a bad idea:-
		
Click to expand...

I miss read that and thought ........................?????????


----------



## peterlav (Feb 1, 2013)

6 weeks before we play? I'd better get the clubs out of Winter storage and get practicing!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2013)

peterlav said:



			6 weeks before we play? I'd better get the clubs out of Winter storage and get practicing!
		
Click to expand...

Only 23 days until West lancs - woohoo!

Looking forward to that - are you in that one?


----------



## 2blue (Feb 2, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Only 23 days until West lancs - woohoo!

Looking forward to that - are you in that one?
		
Click to expand...

No....  Waiting for someone to drop out....  CUMON guys


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Only 23 days until West lancs - woohoo!

Looking forward to that - are you in that one?
		
Click to expand...

I think its easier for me to say what I'm not in..

I also haven't told the wife about all these booked golf days and nights over yet


----------



## peterlav (Feb 2, 2013)

No, I'm not playing West Lancs, but defo need to double check where/when I am playing!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 3, 2013)

peterlav said:



			No, I'm not playing West Lancs, but defo need to double check where/when I am playing!!!
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean Peter... Ive got that much going on this year I'm thinking of calling Chubby Chandler to sort out my schedule.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 6, 2013)

Qwerty has now also joined in the Royal Liverpool meet,so we have 14 in both.

The Dung-hill links is now on people. Huzzah!

Me (paid) **royal also**
 GJBike (paid) **royal also**
 Junior (paid) **royal also**
 Birchy (paid) **royal also**
 ********************************************
 Karl102 (paid)
 Rob2 (paid) **royal also**
 Scouser (paid) **royal also**
 Fat tiger (paid) **royal also**
 ********************************************
 Qwerty (paid)   **royal also**
 Schwartzy (paid)
 Andy Willby (paid)
 Tom (Schwartzy's mate) (paid)
 ********************************************
 Peterlav (paid) **royal also**
 2Blue (paid) **royal also**
 Stuc (paid) **royal also**
 Podgster (paid) **royal also**
 ****************************************
 Akie (paid)
 Louise (paid) **royal also**
 Fish (paid) **royal also**
 Yerman (paid)

Can everyone let me know their current handicap, and me and Birchy will do the draw when we get together at west Lancs in a fortnight. We'll go off current (winter handicaps) where applicable, as there shouldn't be any change now. For others such as Podgster we'll allocate a handicap (20 from recent meets).

It will be a betterball pairs stableford over both rounds, with the best total over both rounds winning.

Â£15 per person

Me and Birchy will sort out prize money at West lancs.

So come on, gis your handicaps, for those who are playing both. I'll get 2 fishbowls ready, 13 little pieces of paper in and Fish in as himself.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 6, 2013)

LB 

I am off 40


----------



## Birchy (Feb 6, 2013)

19 for me


----------



## peterlav (Feb 7, 2013)

6 for me


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

23


----------



## Akie (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't have a current handicap  as not a member of a club but did play off 22 and thats about right still.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 7, 2013)

peterlav said:



			6 for me
		
Click to expand...

Looks like me and you are the only proper golfers Pete, it must be something in the name. I think it will be a slow day, if it's windy. 

I know scouser is off 24 BTW, though should be off 40. 

Make sure everyone else gives me proper h/caps, not jokey ones though, as we will be having 2 pots, with the 7 lowest h/cappers in one pot and the seven highest in the other.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 7, 2013)

LB (paid) 7
GJBike (paid) 13
Junior (paid) 11
Birchy (paid) 19
Rob2 (paid) 
Scouser (paid) 24
Fat tiger (paid) 
Qwerty (paid) 9
Peterlav (paid) 6
2Blue (paid) 12
Stuc (paid) 18
Podgster (paid) 20
Louise (paid) 19
Fish (paid) 23 

Thats the record of Hcaps ive got from when i booked Hoylake. Missing a couple thats all.


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Make sure everyone else gives me proper h/caps, not jokey ones though, as we will be having 2 pots, with the 7 lowest h/cappers in one pot and the seven highest in the other.
		
Click to expand...

Why, surely the handicap system is a leveller, I like to beat single handicappers


----------



## peterlav (Feb 7, 2013)

Should be a great couple of days, really looking forward to it.

Just need the wind to calm down, so I can get to the range


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm doing the draw for the Formby/Royal Liverpool dunghill pairs at West lancs on Sunday, can the following please advise or confirm their handicaps:-

 LB (paid) 7
 GJBike (paid) 13
 Junior (paid) 11
 Birchy (paid) 19
 Rob2 (paid) 
Scouser (paid) 24
 Fat tiger (paid) 
Qwerty (paid) 9
 Peterlav (paid) 6
 2Blue (paid) 12
 Stuc (paid) 18
 Podgster (paid) 20
 Louise (paid) 19
 Fish (paid) 23 


Ta.


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

Correct


----------



## Birchy (Feb 18, 2013)

I think Fat tiger is off 10 and Rob2 is off about 12 if i remember correctly.


----------



## gjbike (Feb 18, 2013)

Spot on mate


----------



## Akie (Feb 18, 2013)

Only playing Formby on the Sunday but already immensely excited, it looks like a great course!!


----------



## rob2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry, yeah, 12 for me 

Rob


----------



## 2blue (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeah FIT!!!  tiger is off 10..... think the AR caught up with him.......  me 12. Wonder if he'll still take a side-bet....


----------



## Junior (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine's correct mate.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine is correct.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 18, 2013)

Aye, 9 for me LB :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2013)

Ok, thanks people. So  the draw will be as follows:-

Pot 1

Peterlav   6
Liverbirdie 7
Qwerty 9
Fattiger 10
Junior 11
2Blue 12
Rob2 12

Pot 2

GJbike 13
StuC 18
Birchy 19
Louisea 19
Podgster 21
Fish 23

Playing as if he's on pot  - scouser 24

We will be doing the draw, in a UN controlled mandate that is the West Lancs bar this Sunday, in front of rat-a##e-ified witnesses.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 18, 2013)

Gutted I can't make the Monday....


----------



## louise_a (Feb 18, 2013)

There is a possiblilty that I won't be able to make Formby, its the last date we can play our next round interclub match in the MOS. Do we have a reserve list? I realise if I have to drop out with no reserve I will lose my green fees.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2013)

louise_a said:



			There is a possiblilty that I won't be able to make Formby, its the last date we can play our next round interclub match in the MOS. Do we have a reserve list? I realise if I have to drop out with no reserve I will lose my green fees.
		
Click to expand...

Staffo77, is down as a reserve, if you need to contact him.

When will you know, as if you have to drop out, we may have to do singles instead of pairs in the dunghill pairs comp.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 18, 2013)

The draw has just been made and it has to be played by the 17th, hopefully we will play the weekend before otherwise it could interfere with Siloth. We are the away team so its up to the other lot to offer dates, will know by the end of the month I think.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2013)

louise_a said:



			The draw has just been made and it has to be played by the 17th, hopefully we will play the weekend before otherwise it could interfere with Siloth. We are the away team so its up to the other lot to offer dates, will know by the end of the month I think.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, keep me informed anyway, shame if you can't make it.

I'll do the draw anyway, and just change it to singles, or sort something else out, if you can't make it.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

Maybe i should use pot it may calm my swing down!


----------



## Birchy (Feb 18, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, keep me informed anyway, shame if you can't make it.

I'll do the draw anyway, and just change it to singles, or sort something else out, if you can't make it.
		
Click to expand...

Have we got a plan B mate? . Hopefully Louise can play though and the dunghill pairs will go ahead as planned. Fantastic name BTW :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Feb 18, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Fantastic name BTW :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

The Dunghill cup mascot


----------



## Birchy (Feb 18, 2013)

Scouser said:



View attachment 4620


The Dunghill cup mascot
		
Click to expand...

Has he got clubs? We might need an extra player


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Has he got clubs? We might need an extra player 

Click to expand...

He might have a set of (Hog)an.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyway got there cap sorted yet?!?! (i know it was specifically for this game)

And anyone bringing  it with them?


----------



## louise_a (Feb 19, 2013)

you can bring yours Scouser, you know you want to.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2013)

louise_a said:



			you can bring yours Scouser, you know you want to.
		
Click to expand...

I do it will distract from my golf....I may even bring it to west lancs (especially as thats the thread I thought i had posted in )


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 19, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Anyway got there cap sorted yet?!?! (i know it was specifically for this game)

And anyone bringing  it with them?
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was for the GMNWOOM?


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I thought it was for the GMNWOOM?
		
Click to expand...

It is but I need to take people's eyes of my game...


----------



## Scouser (Feb 19, 2013)

It should have read not for this game


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 21, 2013)

what time is first tee off here please


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 21, 2013)

fat-tiger said:



			what time is first tee off here please
		
Click to expand...

10.00 I think, I'll be doing the draw this weekend for partners, but I'll do an e-mail next week with a draw sheet, prizes etc.


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 21, 2013)

cheers peter,


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 21, 2013)

fat-tiger said:



			cheers peter,
		
Click to expand...

Yes, our 5 tee times are between 10.00 and 10.34.

Just to let everyone know, fat tiger will be bringing his nurse with him. 

She has a large, er........personality according to him.


----------



## 2blue (Feb 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, our 5 tee times are between 10.00 and 10.34.

Just to let everyone know, fat tiger will be bringing his nurse with him. 

She has a large, er........personality according to him.
		
Click to expand...

Not the description I got 
So he's now not playing Sat....  will have to rethink that one.....  is Fish now up for it??.... Will discuss this Sun @ W Lancs


----------



## Fish (Feb 22, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, our 5 tee times are between 10.00 and 10.34.

Just to let everyone know, fat tiger will be bringing his nurse with him. 

She has a large, er........personality according to him.
		
Click to expand...

is it one of those blow up ones with the surprised look on their faces 

Oooo Matron


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

and...the draw is.....


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			and...the draw is.....

Click to expand...


If Birchy had done it it would have been posted last night


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			If Birchy had done it it would have been posted last night 

Click to expand...

I know what your saying, I reckon the big lad is still pushing some ZZzzzZZ's from all the fresh air


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			I know what your saying, I reckon the big lad is still pushing some ZZzzzZZ's from all the fresh air 

Click to expand...

Stu will have set his work alarm so when he cooks peter his eggs benedict he will wake him


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			If Birchy had done it it would have been posted last night 

Click to expand...

Patience, my padawan.

I'll post it up tonight.


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Patience, my padawan.

I'll post it up tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Hes very eager now, hes just coming into form at the right time!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Hes very eager now, hes just coming into form at the right time!
		
Click to expand...


Form..................:rofl:


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Form..................:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Its an anagram of Morf isn't


----------



## Val (Feb 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Form..................:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You had good form yesterday mate, you weren't last


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Fish said:



			Its an anagram of Morf isn't 

Click to expand...

I just had to google it..............................


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I just had to google it..............................

Click to expand...

Just look in the miror:-

Baldy head - check.

Plasticine complexion - check.

Annoying,whiny voice - check.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdcvpNPb9Kc

I haven't time now, but I'm going to have to watch this tonight.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just look in the miror:-

Baldy head - check.

Plasticine complexion - check.

Annoying,whiny voice - check.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdcvpNPb9Kc

Click to expand...

Thats Morph ........

Google Morf!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Thats Morph ........

Google Morf!
		
Click to expand...

Semantics, it's how they spell Morph in Rumania.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Semantics, it's how they spell Morph in Rumania.
		
Click to expand...

You are more of a Morf.....

haha


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Thats Morph ........Google Morf!
		
Click to expand...

A striking resemblance though :rofl:

I've seen some of those swings before, and quite recently


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Thats Morph ........

Google Morf!
		
Click to expand...

My word, i wish i hadnt!


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

Birchy said:



			My word, i wish i hadnt!
		
Click to expand...

Your neck of the woods aint it lad


----------



## Birchy (Feb 25, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Your neck of the woods aint it lad
		
Click to expand...

That definatley a tree ive never climbed


----------



## Scouser (Feb 25, 2013)

:thup:


----------



## Akie (Feb 26, 2013)

Looking forward to this now it's less than a month away, even got some games arranged so I wont be too rusty :fore:


----------



## Fish (Feb 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Patience, my padawan.

I'll post it up tonight.
		
Click to expand...


Words, mean nothing without action


----------



## Birchy (Feb 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			Words, mean nothing without action 

Click to expand...

Just been finalising the details for it, im sure it will be up sometime today


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 26, 2013)

Fish said:



			Words, mean nothing without action 

Click to expand...

Wait your hurry, or I'll eat all the sarnies on yer. 

For those saddos' who follow threads via their phones, this has now been amalgamated with Birch'ys Roral Liverpool thread onto one new post.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 26, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wait your hurry, or I'll eat all the sarnies on yer. 

For those saddos' who follow threads via their phones, this has now been amalgamated with Birch'ys Roral Liverpool thread onto one new post.
		
Click to expand...

Sat on phone viewing multiple threads.... What's the problem


----------

